

Webbynode Rapp: Rapid App Deployment - ctaborda
http://rapp.webbynode.com/

======
alttab
The fact that it is called "Rapp" and you have a black character speaking the
way only a RACIST would expect them to, with tattoos and a mouth not un-
similar to typical racist cartoons (see:
[http://wwwimage.cbsnews.com/images/2005/06/30/image705615x.j...](http://wwwimage.cbsnews.com/images/2005/06/30/image705615x.jpg))
is of poor taste.

------
ctaborda
Heroku Like Deployment for VPS service.

